# rear speaker recommendation



## UMPA Sutter (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,

Posting because I just ran the wiring for surround sound in my living room and now I'm looking for a recommendation for some rear speakers for my HT. Here's are my stats.

Room Size/Layout:

Room is 20 feet long and my main sitting area (aka "the couch") is 14 feet from the front speakers (which are 2 feet off the wall), and 4 feet from the back wall. Room is 13 feet wide if that matters.

Current equipment:

Receiver - Denon AVR 1612 (it has a calibration microphone)
Fronts - Polk Audio TSi300's
Center - CSi10
Subwoofer - don't have one...don't necessarily plan on getting one anytime soon. (I'll start thinking about that after I get the rear's)

budget - $100-200 for the pair..though I'd prefer to keep it under $150.

One of my issues, is i'm not sure how powerful the speakers should be. If my room and budget were both a little bigger I'd just go with the polk audio TSi100's and call it done. Yes they are at in my budget but I'm thinking they are too big, and would overpower the fronts since they are so close to my sitting area. Hence this request for recommendations. 


Thanks


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You want a timber match between the front and rear speakers. If they don't mstch, you'll notice te difference. I'd advise you to stik with the Polks. They won't "overpower" the front speakers if you balance them correctly.( invest in a radioshack SPL meter. It'll be the best $30 you ever spent).


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

The backs don't need to match as much as the three fronts do, but it you can do it. Your AVR w/setup mic will match the levels of the back if you rerun the setup, but you seem to be a polk fan, might as well just get some cheap book shelf speakers for the rear. You can get a pair for a shade over $100.

Do you live in a apartment or in a place where a sub wouldn't work?

IMO, 3.1 would be better then 5.0. Unless you just can't run a sub, I think you would get the biggest gain from that before rears.


----------



## UMPA Sutter (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in my own house, but the subwoofer discussion would be a different post.

My problem with Polk is that they have so many different lines of speakers and I really don't know the difference between them.

The main reason I got the TSi's was because I wanted stand speakers, but wasn't sure if they would be physically too large and Best buy carried them in stock, I had seen nothing but glowing reviews and it was an easy return if they were too big (plus BB doesn't jack up price on those speakers...the cs10...was another story....but anyway). They were perfect size so I kept them. bought the CS10 online after that as a no brainer.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi UMPA Sutter,

I've read the posts and I have a comment but first let me say, If you do not have dipole surrounds on the left and right. I would get a pair of Dipole surround speakers and take the existing side speakers and use those for your backs. 
On the question of a SUB I believe somebody suggested you think about a sub instead of a rear speaker pair. I would like to second that motion. I agree that a sub is more important than a rear speaker. 

I've made my suggestion for your rear speakers. Now I would like to say that a sub speaker is not just a sub. Your sub in HT terms is your LFE. It is your source for low frequency effect (LFE) it is what completes the sound reproduction. And if this sub or LFE speaker does it well it is what makes your sound a "Lifelike" repro. Bit since it is now missing what have you got? 

I can understand why you don't care too much about hearing the lower half of a contra-bassoon or the lower 1/5th of the piano but if you have ever listened to Colin Stetson you are missing the real music and what he is all about. 

Do you hear an echo? Get a sub..., get a sub! I'll just repeat what a wise man once said..., I would think about a sub.

Tell your wife a man needs to do what a man needs to do..., no don't say that! She will hang you.

Anyway, your the boss you decide, but have some fun.

Greg


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

As you already have the TSi series, go with the surrounds from that series. This will assure you get proper timbre match.
That would be the OWM3, which are two-way surrounds.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I took a quick look on eBay for DiPole Speakers and for Subs.
Subs are between $100 and 200 but Dipole speaks are $400 to 500. You could just buy a two way but here are the Subs, Dipoles and Polk speakers in general in that order. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...pole&_osacat=3276&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


http://www.ebay.com/sch/Speakers-Su...eakers_Subwoofers&_nkwusc=Polk+Di+pole&_rdc=1


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...pole&_osacat=3276&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

You can get some great deals from eBay if you know how to buy off of eBay. Be careful.

Greg


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with sticking with Polks as your other Speakers are from them and they are AVR friendly for the most part. Especially the ones at the price you are considering as the overwhelming majority of folks who purchase Speakers in that pricerange are going to be using AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## UMPA Sutter (Sep 9, 2011)

doing a bit more research...

how about the Polk Monitor 30's?

I looked into the OWM3's...mostly good reviews, but a few not so good, but along the way I found some reviews for the monitor 30's compared ot the TSi100's, and I can pick up a set for less than $100.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

The 30s might be OK to use with the TSi.
As to reviews, one always has to take them with a grain of salt. And that is not just for audio gear, either.
Anytime most of the reviews are good and then a very few that are bad, one has to ask, how credible are those reviewers? What would make their thought process so different from the majority.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Good point! However, one MUST take into consideration human nature. There are those people who feel an overwhelming need to go against the grain, even if thoroughly satisfied. There are those who don't even own the item, or never have, that post negative reviews just because others are happy with what they've bought. Take for example, Apple products, there are people that devote their lives to criticizing them even if they've never seen a single product! The reason they do this is because they feel that the people who use the products are "conformist", never mind that Apple offers excellent merchandise and extraordinary customer service. Usually if the vast majority is satisfied, go with them and cast doubt on the negative reviews.


----------



## UMPA Sutter (Sep 9, 2011)

understand your points on other peoples reviews...I spend alot of time researching things online before making purchases....annoys the hell out of my woman.....but i think I'm pretty good and at figuring out which reviews to ignore and which to take into consideration.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I search for quite a while also. Even if I am not in the market for anything, I am still looking at everything. One of my favorite hobbies is pawn shopping! My wife hates it because I go at least once a week. However, doing so builds a good relationship with staff. I constantly refer people to them, and in turn get great deals. I get Blu Rays for $5 each and killer deals on anything I buy, usually about 10% markup! Not only that, but I keep a good knowledge base of their inventory, know what is coming up for sale early, and maintain a good idea of the going value of products! I am fortunate to have good pawnshops in my area, all of which have known my family for years!


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Since you are already using Polk TS series as front, I would also go with Polk's for the rears. You might want to consider the Polk bookshelves in the same series as your fronts, TSi100/200, that way you wouldn't have to worry about the timbre match issue.
I agree with most here that you have to really consider getting a decent sub. You would really appreciate the difference of the sound listening to your favorite music or watching movies, even playing games with any of your game console. IMO, you could go ahead and have the rear first and then get a sub later or vice versa, to complete your 5.1 setup. IMO, the sub is the exclamation point of every home theater setup.


----------



## UMPA Sutter (Sep 9, 2011)

so looks like I'm leaning toward teh TSi100's...

what would people now recommend for a good sub woofer to match the the power/quality & price of the rest of my setup?

I don't even know where to set my budget...probably prefer to keep it at about 200 bucks.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Umpa,

You might have a bigger response to the q. of Subs if you start a new Post/Thread. For a sub budget if you can swing between $200 and $300 you will find a huge selection. I will suggest three internet sites but really the more you spend the lower the sub goes and with greater wattage. 

You do not need to stay with Polk necessarily what you need is a sub that plays clean and tight and with authority. I am using a Focal Cub Sub you can buy a new Cub for $450. I love it..., I'm in a small room and playing down to 35hz is enough for me. But @ Parts Express they have a Dayton 12" w/150w in a nice cabinet on sale for $159.00. This sub will hit 29hz..., how much more do you need? Dayton "IS" always great utility. They also have kits..., if you feel like building a sub. But if you want to keep in the Polk line go to Newegg.com..., you will have to look hard to find a better price. Maybe somebody knows of a great deal on Polk besides Newegg.com. Newegg.con has Klipsch @ $499 marked down to $399 with an additional $160 off the $399 it ended 9/12 but the add is still up, I would call them on it. Klipsch is not bad but I believe the Dayton would stand up head to head not against a $999 Klipsch. The third site is right at the top of the page "accessories4Less" they have a great line-up of subs.

Take a look. :spend: :yikes:

Greg


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I went with the Polk PSW505 for $199 on sale at Newegg. It is powerful for the <$400 price and sounds exceptional. I am considering getting another with some of my excess from college. For me though it will be a toss up between this and the new Remington 887 lol. Either way I will end up with something that goes BOOM! I would think that if you had $400 to spend, getting a pair is hardly a bad idea or money poorly spent.


----------



## UMPA Sutter (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks for the info. I'll have to start a new thread for the sub.

I friend of mine has some polk T15's he uses as a center speaker...said they were muddy at first but opened up to sound nice...

so after looking at the size of both the T15's and Tsi-100's I picked up the T15's from best buy. The T15's are big, but the 100's are even bigger

figure if I didn't like them (or found a significantly better price) it was an easy return....gotta love that best buy return policy.

had them for 2 nights, and I don't have any complaints...though I have not watched a really good action movie yet....watched the pats game monday night and some regular TV last night.


----------

